# My baby boy Happy the Saltie



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

My brother took this photo of my croc Happy in his tank. Best pic ever! :lol:


----------



## skunk (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet croc. got any pics of the entire settup ?


----------



## hodges (Jul 11, 2007)

ohh your soo luckey to have a croc, great picture mate 
cheers
brad


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 11, 2007)

Are you trying to make us jealous??? Well you have!!!!!

That's awesome, what are the license requirements, pics of your enclosure, feeding regime etc etc, tell us lowley snake & lizard keepers all about it. LOL

Too cool Bro!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a very old pic of the enc. Have no new ones. This was when I first got it and before I set it up properly. I've just had a new lid made for it and am setting it up completely different so when it's done I'll post some more pics.


And here is a pic of me mate holding him.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

His housing is a lot bigger then it looks in that pic although it is getting to small for him atm. He is a pig so feeding is about weekly, it really depends. Having a croc is so easy to feed, mates will ring you or family members, housemates mates ect and all you say is yeah you can come check him out, go past the pet shop and buy a frozen rat, get a six pack and come around. I'll feed him for ya and we can have a drink.


----------



## hodges (Jul 11, 2007)

will you keep him when he gets larger ??


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd love to, but i don't think I'll have the space. I will decide next year, if I can afford a block of land and get enough $$$ to build a big shed I'll set up a section to keep him.
Here's another pic of his big toothey grin which earned him the name 'Happy' which he really isn't.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

Vic licensing tells you that if you want to keep the croc larger then 2.5 meters you have to apply for a permit and get someone to come and see that you have the proper sized enc for it


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 11, 2007)

how do you sex crocs??


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

not real sure but you can do it by looking. I saw them do it once on one of Steve Irwins docos, I don't know if Happy is a guy for sure


----------



## dee4 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a pretty cool pic there punja...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 11, 2007)

ahh ok, cool.... wasnt sure if they had big hemipenal bluges like male dragons and geckos etc?


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea, not sure matt. That top ones a great shot hey Dee. He is soaking it up under your light  Shane took it, I'm thinking of getting it printed bigger and putting it up on the wall in my room, it makes him look huge


----------



## cement (Jul 11, 2007)

So what do you do with him if you can't keep him.?
I saw video of Steve Irwin probing to tell sex.


----------



## nook171 (Jul 11, 2007)

i hate that we cant keep crocs in qld but you can get a harvesting licences for them


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

I know a guy who has a few crocs in big enc's near where I live and he has an eye on my guy. Start of next year or end of this I hope to have a setup for some young freshies, if happy gets too big I'll sell him to this guy and when the freshies get big enough I'll put them in Happy's tank


----------



## dee4 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gee, that would look a treat enlared on a banner of sorts mate. I just happen to know a bloke that could do you a great deal.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 11, 2007)

lol. Not a bad idea Dee, the only issue there is $$$$$$ I should get a quote tho. It'd be great in the garage


----------



## dee4 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeh, some thing to look at later though...that is a growse picture.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 13, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> how do you sex crocs??


Carefully! put your hand up their bum and feel around for a hemipenis or visually the females rarely grow bigger than 9 feet or 3m the boys will get a little larger the males of the same size around 9 feet will have a much more robust looking head by the time the sex of your croc is an issue you will know. males are also very bossy even at an early age and will chase their friends around.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 13, 2007)

interesting! thanks dabool!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll need some gloves :?  Or maybe I'll just not care what sex he is :lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 16, 2007)

have u got any pics were u can actully c him in the tank and the set up,, soz 4 being difficult lol haha


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2007)

on the weekend its my birthday and im getting a cam so ill get a few pics, but as i said the enc is having work done to it


----------



## reece89 (Jul 16, 2007)

he's a nice croc


----------



## crush the turtle (Jul 16, 2007)

arrk


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 16, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> how do you sex crocs??



Very very carefully lol


----------



## cement (Jul 16, 2007)

Your mates eyes are bugging out of his head hanging on to your pet, Haha!!!!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, yeah i think he was excited


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2007)

bit hard to tell cause he looks kind of terrified


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn NSW laws :evil:

Id rather keep a croc than a roughie


----------



## noidea (Jul 16, 2007)

i was just checking out your post and now have my three year old asking to move to where he can have a pet croc, he absolutley loves em. he's a great looking lil critter good luck with him.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow... that is so cool. Love the croc grin. One of my Animal Biology professors at uni brought a croc (similar size, maybe a tad smaller) to a lecture one day and let us all hold him, it was pretty cool. I remember being surprised by how soft their skin feels.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah they feel like a toy. His head is rock hard. Young dec liked the pics hey noidea glad he enjoyeed


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice.Love it.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Great pics! Hopefully you can work things out to where you can keep him or her.

Tracie


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 24, 2007)

great lookin croc i would love to own one .
what temps do you keep him at?


----------



## Midol (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you still have him?

If so, updates!


----------

